# Quadriceps exercise



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I need a quadricepts exercise that doesn't tension the knees.

For my winter strength building, I'm trying to balance out my leg muscles. Cycling and leg curls work the back side muscles well. I have worn out knees (age 66) with loose/thin cartlidge. 

I'm trying to build up my quads. I tried the leg extension machine with 10 pounds but I can feel every surface in my knee move with every exercice. The same thing happens when I try the downward dog yoga position. As I move, I can feel (and hear - by bone conduction?) the surfaces in my knees (mostly right) rubbing together. This is not good as I don't plan on knee replacement soon.

So what will work?


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think leg extentions are a good thing, since I've always heard they put a lot of shearing force on the cartilage. If you're going to do them, it's probably best to lmit it to the last 10-15 degrees of extension. Isometric quads sets are pretty safe, from what I understand. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can chime in. Best of luck.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wasn't clear. I will NOT do leg extensions. Too much movement and pain.


----------



## Cervelo S-5 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Trek 2.3

Degenerative knees are definatley an issue for a cyclist, but not the end of the world. The good news is that there is much less impact cycling than a sport that involves impact like running.I guess that the first order of business here would be to ask you why are you trying to balance out your leg muscles? What makes you feel that you have an imbalance in the first place? Does riding aggravate your symptoms whether under higher sress loads (steep hills) or in the flats with a higher cadence easier spin?
I ask this because I have found that if your pedal stoke is smooth then you should be able to work both sides of your legs fairly equally thus not creating any imbalances. If riding, even hard riding, does not cause you pain, then the first exercise is easily accomplished, RIDE! Marathon Marke is correct when he suggested that isometric quad setting exercise is fairly benign and should not cause you too much grief, but there will definately be more advantages to "functional" strength training versus just keeping the muscles toned with isometrics. My suggestions are to #1 do the stuff that does not aggravate your symptoms regardless of what that may be. Expect that the harder you go, the more likely that you WILL pay some sort of a price and that is up to you to determine what you are willing to put up with symptom wise. Try these exercises and be your own judge, but start easy as the only time one starts at the top is when one digs a hole! 

1) leg press machine keeping the ankles knees and hips in alignment and only bring the weight down to the 70 degrees of knee flexion level, a little more if it will allow but I would not go past 80 degrees of flexion, it is not necessary. Go more shallow if you need to.
2) Isomertic wall sits. Sit with your back against the wall and drop your butt down again to the 70-90 degrees of bend and hold it as long as you can. Your quads will be burning in 30-45 seconds and because there is no movement, you knees will be fine. ***Very important when doing these not to allow your knees to be ahead of your ankles as this will stress the knees.
3) Squats with an exercise ball. Pace the ball in the small of your back against the wall and squt down to 70-80 degrees of bend;again ensuring that the knees are NOT AHEAD of your ankles. Because movment is involved a full 90 degree bend is not needed.If this works well for you you may hold wieghts in your hand to incresase the difficulty.
4) Reverse lunges. Body weight to start and weights later if needed. This will likely be the one that aggravates, so use caution. Feet together to start and step back with one leg and bend the front knee to 80- 90 degrees. Step far enough back that again YOUR KNEE IS NOT AHEAD OF YOUR ANKLE on the front leg and just touch your back knee slightly to the floor and then push yourself up by driving the heel of the front leg into the floor and return to the start position and repeat with the opposite leg.

I wouls also advise a few minutes of easy spinning to get warmed up before the resistance training. If the knees are sore after then ice them down to reduce any inflammation that may occur as a result.

Best of luck with this, and I hope that some of this will at least be of use to you!

Best wishes and ride safely!

Cheers


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Step ups on to an 12-18 inch platform holding a pair of dumbbells, 15 to 20 reps each leg. Do 2-3 sets 2 times per week.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks. These sound like they'll work.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought we discussed this a week ago. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/coaching/need-alternative-knee-extensions-269657.html


----------

